# Fixing a little car scrape



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Earlier, I dragged a heavy CRT TV into my NEW Yaris and made a couple of tiny scrapes on the upper bumper.  

Not that I'm fastidious in most ways, but I have a NEW CAR with a couple of scrapes! How do I fix this problem? I have been checking out auto touch-up paint. Will that do the job? I see you need that and a clear over-coat. The scrapes are approx 1/2 inch each (I don't do metric, sorry). The car colour is bayou blue. 

Alas, poor Yaris. I want it to look like before I bruised it. I would be a terrible mommy. XX)


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

yaris a bad Mommy for doing that.... touch up paint should be okay in a spray. A brush does an ugly job and you will always notice it. Are the scratches deep? if not you should just be able to give a quick couple of shot from 2-4 inches away. I would mask off the area around them and just hit them with very quick shots. If you go back and forth you might get overspray and it will feel rough around the scratches. You might go into a body shop and see what they would charge for a touch up too....it might not be that bad. Mark


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

imactheknife is wise in his suggestions. This is what I did with my new Echo three years ago. Now, after over 3 years of driving in St.John's winters, I don't fret over every scrape or ding. I don't let the salt get to the actual body of the car, but after 17,000km in these three years, I am not as fussy over the car.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

imactheknife said:


> Are the scratches deep?


They're very superficial, the kind of scratches you get when brushing against a rose bush. I'm probably the only one that would notice them. 

Ironically, I was donating the TV, which why I put it in the car. The good deed punishment is what this is.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

MissGulch said:


> *Alas, poor Yaris. *


You must, at this point, agree never to complain about anyone else's sense of humour on ehMac.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

dab of touch up paint should do it.. and invest in some bumper protectors for your Yaris. You can order it at your Toyota dealer or possibly find some aftermarket ones.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

HowEver said:


> You must, at this point, agree never to complain about anyone else's sense of humour on ehMac.


On the contrary, I find the humour here to be of a "most excellent fancy."


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

MissGulch said:


> On the contrary, I find the humour here to be of a "most excellent fancy."


must... resist urge..... to make fun.... of... [insert neo con here]
beejacon


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Oh leave the poor beastie it's battle scars.....character...


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> imactheknife is wise in his suggestions. This is what I did with my new Echo three years ago. Now, after over 3 years of driving in St.John's winters, I don't fret over every scrape or ding. I don't let the salt get to the actual body of the car, but after 17,000km in these three years, I am not as fussy over the car.


Our car is a 92 accord with 320000 km's!. I hate the fact that it is scratched because the car is in good shape otherwise! One day I will paint it! I have all the means and hopefully talent to do it....or well maybe just buy a NEWer one


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have been collecting cars for over 40 years now and I can assure you that any advice that involves sanding and spraying is a fool's errand. 99% of people lack the skills to do anything but screw it up with runs, etc.

You got a small scratch? So what? It is part of the experience of vehicle ownership. Get over it.

Want to be sure it doesn't rust? Put some very fine emery paper over the end of a pencil eraser and use the pencil to smooth down the area by quickly turning it back and forth when held in one position, then move to the next small scar and do the same. (Thing of using a stick to start a fire by turning it back and forth at speed by rolling it in your hands on a board.)

Then buy a matching paint sample from your dealer, or if you know the exact colour match number, from an auto parts store.

Once you have scrapped the surface enough to roughen it and remove any rust, use the paint sample brush, which is similar to a nail polish brush, and dab some paint on lightly. Repeat after allowing it to dry until you build up a protective coat. allow that to dry a few days, then use the same pencil and fine sand paper to slightly roughen the surface and apply a bit of clear coat by brush. Hell you can even use clear nail polish.

It won't be perfect, but it won't be noticeable either if you take your time. Best thing is it won't rust, and that is all that really matters.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

SINC said:


> I have been collecting cars for over 40 years now and I can assure you that any advice that involves sanding and spraying is a fool's errand. 99% of people lack the skills to do anything but screw it up with runs, etc.
> 
> You got a small scratch? So what? It is part of the experience of vehicle ownership. Get over it.
> 
> ...


Good advice Sinc the only thing is that most of the Yaris is made out of plastic especially the bumpers.

Laterz


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

K_OS said:


> Good advice Sinc the only thing is that most of the Yaris is made out of plastic especially the bumpers.
> 
> Laterz


That plastic bumper is still covered by a paint base coat, clear coat, just like the rest of the car.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

If the scratches are in the clear coat you could have them buffed out at a detailer.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Here's an irony for you: I had a visual inspection for the new insurance company about 2 hours ago and passed 100%. So I go to the supermarket and do a few chores, then see a ding on my car that I can't account for. It's an indent and a scrape down to the metal, and the estimate I got was $350US to fix it. 

The repairman said it was caused by somebody else backing out. There's less than 300 miles on this car. This has to be fixed because the metal can rust, so it's more than cosmetic. I don't think I like being a car person.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Consumer Reports did a recent test of scratch removers, link here:
ConsumerReports.org - Scratch removers: Tips, Ratings, car paint, car scratch repair, auto scratch remover, and car wax


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

MissGulch said:


> Here's an irony for you: I had a visual inspection for the new insurance company about 2 hours ago and passed 100%. So I go to the supermarket and do a few chores, then see a ding on my car that I can't account for. It's an indent and a scrape down to the metal, and the estimate I got was $350US to fix it.
> 
> The repairman said it was caused by somebody else backing out. There's less than 300 miles on this car. This has to be fixed because the metal can rust, so it's more than cosmetic. I don't think I like being a car person.



Ouch! That sucks! I think I'll just keep walking, although I have great memories doing body work on my old 1982 Honda Accord. Now that was a rust bucket! AND I got to use a router on it!!!  

Sorry I can't really help you here, but I'm no good with these newer cars. Good luck with this.


----------

